# ar-15



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

how accurate is an ar-15 will it comepare to my rugar m77 will it groupe as good or not.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

They shoot very well for the most part. My flat top will shoot groups you can cover with a dime at 200 yds. (Have not been able to find the same lot number in a while.) Even with the new type of slug it will shoot so you can see some of the cut edges from under the dime at 200. That is for a 10 shot group. All the centers are still under but it is not the same. Depending on what you want I say it is very easy to get a 15 that shoots as well as your 77 unless it is a super tack driver. I have a second upper that I put together my self and when I put a scope on it with m193 projectiles it will shoot in the 8's to 9's all day at 100 yds. Shooting a BalTip it goes to into the 6's. Since I only shoot it with peep sights I just use the FMJ slugs. I have two 16" tubes one will shoot a 3" group at 100 with peep sights and the other well lets just say it is just for fun. It consistently holds minute of garbage can lid. Seriously It will hold a three foot pattern. While at the same time I have an old upper that has well over 10,000 shots threw it that will hold a 2" group if I do my part.

I would say most 15's shoot very well regardless of tube length from 16 to 30 inches.

The trick to buying a 15 is to get one from a good company, or build one your self. I have seen cheap ones shoot well but a lot that are only hoses.

I have to go to the GF house for the night. I will be on tomorrow if you have any other questions just ask. Also what type were you looking at? You know config. Oh yeah what are you getting now with your 77?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

People,

I will be in the market for an AR this summer. Don't know an awful lot about them. Just the basics I guess. (military)

What would you suggest on getting. Looking for one to put a red dot scope on. Carbine, adjustable buttstock, lightweight, used for mostly close in work. 0-150...maybe out to 200-250.

I like Smith and Wesson's MP but they are too much money. Looking for something around 800-1000. DMPS? What do you think? Thanks man.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Jiffy, I have a DPMS feather weight 16" with red dot. I love this AR. I also at one time had a Bushmaster Varminter 24" that didn't shoot all that well. I know others with the same and they shoot great. I guess I got a lemon. I've been looking at the Rock River Arms Predator Pursuit Rifle. These come with a match trigger and are supposed to be accurate. I have not shot one but have been told they are nice. 
Check it out at: http://www.rockriverarms.com/item-d...age=rpredp.gif&CFID=30319451&CFTOKEN=88154421


----------



## highrack (Nov 30, 2005)

just go with a les bar don't mess around get the best


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I do not have any of these since I only have one ar that is a factory built and it was built in the early 70's or late 60's do not remember what year.

Here are some web pages you can find some good ar's on
http://www.bushmaster.com/
http://www.dpmsinc.com/
http://www.rockriverarms.com/

Rock River Arms do make a great gun especially for hipower rifle compitiotion. These are some good places to start looking. I got all my kits from model1sales.com. I do like the products they carry with one exception. The sights are almost all the way to the left of the screw. They do shoot very well though.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Longshot,

What kind of groups do you get with your AR?

Do you have an Aimpoint Redot? Do you know anything about the magnifier objective you can put in front of the scope itself? Its suppose to extend the effect range of the scope. Sorry I can't recall the proper name of it offhand. Its an extra piece you can mount and take off at will. It looked interesting. I can't remember where I saw it though.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I have a DPMS Lite 16 with iron sights beer er I mean pop cans at 100 yards are absolutely NO problem. If you want optics I would recommend a flat top.

I've been around a handful of all the brands and I must say that DPMS and RRA are top of the line. :wink: :sniper:

Stay away from Olympic Arms. :******: uke:


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

I bought a Stag stripped Lower receiver and am looking at getting a White Oak Armament DCM upper built on a Stag A3 upper receiver.

http://www.whiteoakarmament.com/complete_uppers.htm

Looking at going this route as I also want to shoot Service rifle competition with it. The carrier handle will also have the rear sight pinned.

It's a lot more specialized than most. The upper would be about $750. They have some that are about $200 cheaper.

WOA is one of the best in the AR-15 world.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

farmerj, thanks for the link. I had not seen WOA before but I will have to look into them.

Jiffy, I don't have an Aimpoint, but would be nice. I put a Bushnell with selective reticles. For the price it does the job and on the DPMS gets on average 3/4" to 1" groups at 100 yards. I did put a low power scope on it just to test and groups did shrink to just under 1/2". I'm not familiar with the magnifier, but you have my interest. What I have been doing is sighting in with the 3 MOA dot at 100 yards and using the bottom of the dot out to 250 yards with good results.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Talking with John Hollinger from WOA,

My upper will cost $825 for a DCM upper built on a Stag A3 upper to match my Stag Lower receiver. This will include the $75 to machine a carry handle to pin the rear sight. This stops the sight from rotating left and right in the upper receiver.

Lot different than if you are looking for a straight varmint rifle. These guys come so highly recommended.

Not sure if you saw them, but check out the Camo work thay can do also....
http://www.whiteoakarmament.com/camo.htm

here is the main page
http://www.whiteoakarmament.com/


----------

